# Rear Tail lights electrical problem



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

O.K. so my rear tail lights don't work. not the brake lights, but the tail lights. I check the fuse first and it is blown. 
So, i put a new fuse in and turned on the lights, they didn't work still... I rechecked the fuse I just put in it was blown. So I put in another and watched the fuse while I turned on the lights and watched it blow!!

So, I geuss there is a short somewhere. Is this a common problem? What should I do?

There was a 10 amp fuse in it, I put a 20 amp in there and it blew just as quick......

Also, I just noticed that my dash lights dont work niether... What is wrong here?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You have a short to ground somewhere. I would pull each bulb at a time out of the socket and put a new fuse in and see if it blows. When it stops blowing you'll know which bulb was causing it. Chances are, you have a corroded socket that is shorting out. You'll need to get a good socket and wire it in to replace the bad one. Where is hohenfels by the way? I envy you, any place in Germany is heaven.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

I found the problem. When I installed my kenwood deck last week, I left a couple of the unused wires dangling(clipped though) and apparantly the wire that goes hot when you turn your lights on grounded out. So, I took it apart, rewired the radio a bit better, and hooked that wire up so now when I turn my lights on my radio goes a little dimmer. At first though, I pulled every bulb and was ging to do what you said and put them back in one at a time until the fuse blows. Well, it's fixed.

Hohenfels is in southern Germany in between Regensburg and Nurnburg. Not much here in Hohenfels but its only a hour drive away from czech, or Munich, or switzerland...... Basically if I get on the road I can see the sites. Were you in germany before? I don't mind it here, my job is pretty relaxed I don't deploy or go to the filed, just work so I have a lot of opportunities to travel.


----------

